# New strings



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*strings*

thanks for the imfo never heard of them i use winners choice always had good luck but they are costly.:shade:


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

From what I hear Stone Mountain will be making the stock strings for the Strother Valor to be released later on this year. 

Crackers makes all of the strings for the higher end bows (SR-71, Infinity and Vanquish) and he makes by far THE BEST strings available today! Kevin must feel Stone Mountain makes a great product also!

Thanks for the review...enjoy the strings!


----------

